# Paul Harris Owning Mayhem Miller In Training



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Obviously they are tired from training but still....


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

cool video.



anyone know what that scar on his chest is from? just by looking at him i'd assume it was some crazy knife fight or something :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

mohammadmoofty said:


> cool video.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what that scar on his chest is from? just by looking at him i'd assume it was some crazy knife fight or something :thumb02:


When he was young he was climbing a tree and fell off onto some farm tools or something like that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> When he was young he was climbing a tree and fell off onto some farm tools or something like that.


All I hear is "Knife Fight." lol


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

cool video, id still pick mayhem if they actually fought


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Palhares is quite underrated, I see him being a force in the MW division. Some seriously cool matchups with him:
vs. Maia
vs. Sonnen
vs. Bisping <-- if Sonnen doesn't get him, I want Palhares v Bisping.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool video. Palhares is a beast, Mayhem looked in awe haha.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

dutch sauce said:


> cool video, id still pick mayhem if they actually fought


what you crazy


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

You know that guy's jitz is for real when he taps Mayhem with such ease.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mayhem is nearly impossible to be subbed when he has trained for a fight. He could get a decision win.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rousimar is an absolute animal, I can't remember the controversy around the Nate fight but Nate did kind of have it given to him on a plate. If Palhares had won that, we're talking about a guy who IMO would handle Sonnen, Maia, Bisping etc and finish them all.

I think Rousimar Palhares and Maiquel Falcao are the two most dangerous guys at MW not including Anderson Silva, or Hector Lombard who NEEDS to be in the UFC asap.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Mayhem is nearly impossible to be subbed when he has trained for a fight. He could get a decision win.


Paul Harris would just overpower him. mayhem was in awe at the end of the vid


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Rousimar is an absolute animal, I can't remember the controversy around the Nate fight but Nate did kind of have it given to him on a plate. If Palhares had won that, we're talking about a guy who IMO would handle Sonnen, Maia, Bisping etc and finish them all.
> 
> I think Rousimar Palhares and Maiquel Falcao are the two most dangerous guys at MW not including Anderson Silva, or Hector Lombard who NEEDS to be in the UFC asap.


I still think if Palhares hadn't made the mistake he made (complaining about grease in the middle of the fight and getting hit), he could've won the fight!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I still think if Palhares hadn't made the mistake he made (complaining about grease in the middle of the fight and getting hit), he could've won the fight!


Of course, Nate couldn't handle his grappling at all, but Palhares lost so...

Really want to see him fight Sonnen.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Submitting Mayhem Miller like that is ******* impressive. Mayhem has superb submission defence, but Rousimar man-handled him. The transition from the back to the armbar was so, so slick. The beauty of Palhares isn't just his Jiu Jitsu though, it's his catch wrestling ability, without that Wrestling skill it can be difficult for high level Jitz guys to get the fight to the mat, but Palhares has some slick, well-rounded grappling skills. I'd love to see a Palhares-Marquardt re-match, Rousimar could definitely be a force at 185!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm liking Palhares more and more.
He is a monster!
That quick transition from a RnC to armbar was just awesome.
It is more than obvious why he has such big/strong arms, back, shoulders - in fact all his upper body is built for great power.
Combine that with amazing grappling skills and you have one scary dude.

PS: some love for Mayhem also!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Been a fan of Palhares for a while now. I hope he can continue to improve. I think he has the ability to be fdangerous for anyone. I have laughed when people say he wouild get schooled on the ground by Maia. Perhaps Maia has better level BJJ, but Palhares is a dangerous black belt, with a frame like a gorilla. His strength helps his BJJ so much. Nightmare for anyone on the ground.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He could and probably would finish Sonnen in the very first round!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I remember an interview with Mayhem where he said he's never been outgrappled or submitted ever like he was training with Palhares. Palhares' JJ is serious business!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still not on the Palhares train. His BJJ is undeniable but I don't think he's intelligent enough of a fighter to be champion material in today's MMA. He also doesn't seem to be in the good graces of DW for whichever reason.



I certainly would pay a million schrute bucks to see Falcao vs Palhares, IMO that's a headliner just due to the unanswered questions and how it'd be impossible to predict.


It's too bad he choked against Marquardt because Palhares vs. Okami would be very interesting. Okami would look like Struve in that fight size-wise.





I agree with getting Lombard in the UFC finally but Bellator just got that amazing, huge MTV deal of live fights every saturday for free. I think we can forget about Eddie and Hector ever making their way to the Octagon.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I remember an interview with Mayhem where he said he's never been outgrappled or submitted ever like he was training with Palhares. Palhares' JJ is serious business!


He is aggressive too. Which is nice to watch. You don't see many triangles or rear naked on his record. Armbars, heel hooks, kneebars.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He is aggressive too. Which is nice to watch. You don't see many triangles or rear naked on his record. Armbars, heel hooks, kneebars.


Yeah, his JJ is very dynamic. But what's even more is that his transitions are so damn crisp!

Palhares vs Sonnen, followed by Palhares vs Maia! Must happen!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Palhares is quite underrated, I see him being a force in the MW division. Some seriously cool matchups with him:
> vs. Maia
> vs. Sonnen
> vs. Bisping <-- if Sonnen doesn't get him, I want Palhares v Bisping.


Bisping would light Paul harris up on the feet good luck trying to get him down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not that impressed with Paul Harris and I wont be jumping on the hype train any time soon.

Did you guys not see his fight with Dan Henderson? Apart from the one slam he got, he wasnt at all impressive and couldnt do any thing to dan on the ground. His stand up is average at best too.

I dont use random training videos to judge a guys skill level either. It was pretty cool though.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping would light Paul harris up on the feet good luck trying to get him down.


Harris is way bigger and much stronger, he took down Mayhem down pretty easily. Paul Harris has a pretty good chin as well, Nate had like a free shot straight to his face and still he didn't knock him out cold. Other than that one incident he hasn't been TKO'ed or KO'ed. For 3 straight rounds there is no way that Paul Harris can't take down Bisping once. Once the fight hits the ground Paul Harris is just going to wreck Bisping. 2nd round submission probably Kneebar or Armbar.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

ballers101 said:


> Harris is way bigger and much stronger, he took down Mayhem down pretty easily. Paul Harris has a pretty good chin as well, Nate had like a free shot straight to his face and still he didn't knock him out cold. Other than that one incident he hasn't been TKO'ed or KO'ed. For 3 straight rounds there is no way that Paul Harris can't take down Bisping once. Once the fight hits the ground Paul Harris is just going to wreck Bisping. 2nd round submission probably Kneebar or Armbar.


Bisping wouldnt TKO him , he would most likley stick and move and jab to a points win. Bisping has great cardio and isnt easily taken down , if he is down then Paul harris wins if not he wins that simple.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping wouldnt TKO him , he would most likley stick and move and jab to a points win. Bisping has great cardio and isnt easily taken down , if he is down then Paul harris wins if not he wins that simple.


I agree that if he's down that Paul Harris wins but if he doesn't then he doesn't. However, the likelihood of Bisping getting taken down is pretty good. The reason being its a 15 minute fight right, its going to be difficult for Bisping to stuff every single takedown attempt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´m just failing to realise why people are calling Paul Harris to Palhares.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I´m just failing to realise why people are calling Paul Harris to Palhares.


It's just funny.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah ok, you guys don´t have the "lh" sound so it sounds like Paul Harris when you say it, lol. I was missing that, it´s funny all right!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I'm not that impressed with Paul Harris and I wont be jumping on the hype train any time soon.
> 
> Did you guys not see his fight with Dan Henderson? Apart from the one slam he got, he wasnt at all impressive and couldnt do any thing to dan on the ground. His stand up is average at best too.
> 
> I dont use random training videos to judge a guys skill level either. It was pretty cool though.


Who is calling him the best thing since sliced bread? 

What he is is a powerful JJ specialist. No one said he had hands. 

Don't hate because your favorite fighter is "the count"...Dracula perfects that nickname, Bisping is a fraud.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping wouldnt TKO him , he would most likley stick and move and jab to a points win. Bisping has great cardio and isnt easily taken down , if he is down then Paul harris wins if not he wins that simple.


What fights proved this? Riveria, Dan Miller, and Kang are TD artists? Sexyama doesn't even try for them.Maybe Chris Leban? Or we could go back 4 years to Evans and Hamill at the start of their careers. Then each time he is given a decent fighter...lets say any former pride vet ob the downside of his career....he is beaten.

Bisping has solid wrestling for a guy from England. Truth is, he hasn't been tested that much from guys who look to get the fight on the ground. 

Not saying Palhares has great TDs, but the thought that Bisping is a good wrestler is pretty much just a guess.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'm not that impressed with Paul Harris and I wont be jumping on the hype train any time soon.
> 
> Did you guys not see his fight with Dan Henderson? Apart from the one slam he got, he wasnt at all impressive and couldnt do any thing to dan on the ground. His stand up is average at best too.
> 
> I dont use random training videos to judge a guys skill level either. It was pretty cool though.


Although what you say is true, in context I find myself cutting him some slack. It was 2.5 years ago now. Second UFC fight. First on the main card. And against Hendo of all people.

Besides, I wish my first name was Rousimar. Thats some bad ass sword welding, dragon slaying, exotic womanising hero shit right there. He had me soon as I read it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Ah ok, you guys don´t have the "lh" sound so it sounds like Paul Harris when you say it, lol. I was missing that, it´s funny all right!




Best fan-given nickname ever imo. I remember when Chileandude had his CD love/hate station and used "Paul Harris" instead and people were probably checking wiki for a new UFC fighter, haha.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah yes. Definitely the best fan given nickname. 

The first time I saw it was when the great *Damone* made a thread declaring him Paul Harris.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What fights proved this? Riveria, Dan Miller, and Kang are TD artists? Sexyama doesn't even try for them.Maybe Chris Leban? Or we could go back 4 years to Evans and Hamill at the start of their careers. Then each time he is given a decent fighter...lets say any former pride vet ob the downside of his career....he is beaten.
> 
> Bisping has solid wrestling for a guy from England. Truth is, he hasn't been tested that much from guys who look to get the fight on the ground.
> 
> Not saying Palhares has great TDs, but the thought that Bisping is a good wrestler is pretty much just a guess.



Bisping has good TDD defence Hamil and Evans didnt have it all way , Paul Harris can take him down , but Bisping makes it hard by being on his toes and staying on the outside.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Best fan-given nickname ever imo. I remember when Chileandude had his CD love/hate station and used "Paul Harris" instead and people were probably checking wiki for a new UFC fighter, haha.


bringing the lawls huh?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *Who is calling him the best thing since sliced bread? *
> 
> What he is is a powerful JJ specialist. No one said he had hands.
> 
> Don't hate because your favorite fighter is "the count"...Dracula perfects that nickname, Bisping is a fraud.


??????????

Everyone in this thread maybe?

Bisping isnt my favourite fighter, he isnt't even my favourite British fighter, what has he even got to do with this thread?! Stop trying to provoke and start arguments for no apparent reason.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping would light Paul harris up on the feet good luck trying to get him down.


Yeah right! And pigs fly...

Forget your love for Bisping. 
He has a small advantage on the feet, but on the ground he is zero compared to Palhares. The best grappler Bisping has faced is Dan Miller. He doesn't stand a chance on the ground against Palhares. And i am not saying this with "i think".
I know this!

I already expressed my desire to see this fight happen!
I am conviced Palhares submits Bisping!
Easily!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Yeah right! And pigs fly...
> 
> *Forget your love for Bisping. *
> He has a small advantage on the feet, but on the ground he is zero compared to Palhares. The best grappler Bisping has faced is Dan Miller. He doesn't stand a chance on the ground against Palhares. And i am not saying this with "i think".
> ...




Says the guy who buys into hype hardcore, right away, every time. hahaha


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Says the guy who buys into hype hardcore, right away, every time. hahaha


...says the guy who worships Junior Dos Santos...

Your sense of humor needs a bit fine tuning...really.

I was discussing Palhares vs Bisping, in this case.
And my opinion is: palhares would submit Bisping easily, because he has the skills to do it. And Bisping's skills don;t allow him to beat Palhares imo.
If you have something intelligent to say about this subject - please share.

And You still call Jon Jones hype?! Daaaaaaaaamn...i thought you got over it.
But if you discuss your post...OK, pls:



> Says th guy who buys into hype hardcore


I am a fan of Jon Jones since his first fight in the UFC.
I didn't buy into no "hype". I just thought the guy is very talented the moment i saw him the first time.
As he evolved as a fighter more and more, so did my confidence that he can become a champion in this sport.
And now he is there, very close to achieving this.

So, i'm asking you again: what hype did i buy?! And when did i do that?! ........ did i miss it?!



> Says the guy who buys into hype _right away_


You will have to sustain your claim: how did i buy the hype right away?! If i already explained it was a long term process.

And i get the feeling you think there are more fighters "that sold me their hype" and i bought it.
Some examples maybe?!



khoveraki said:


> Says the guy who buys into hype _every time._


Now this definitely means, you think i am a constant "hype buyer". That means someone is selling me hype, constantly.
Might as well call me a "hype junkie", right?!

Again, i would appreciate it if you would offer some details about this secret "hype operation" that is underway atm. Who knows, maybe others are interested too.

I've noticed 90% of the members who posted in this thread are the perfect candidates to become "hype junkies" also, because they expressed pretty much the same opinions i did about Palhares.

_PS: __sorry i didn't buy your JDS hype...maybe that's why you are a bit too "abrasive" towards me...._


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

loplolololol Paul Harris is a beast, Bisping is a wanker.

i like hype, is it sold separately?

So retarded...oh noes the retarded police.......

*sirens ring*

Run Forest RUN!!!!

here comes the spider!!!

Cro Cop High Kick............it not very effective.

sad panda


see what i did there?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> loplolololol Paul Harris is a beast, Bisping is a wanker.
> 
> i like hype, is it sold separately?
> 
> ...


Ypi had some fun! lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if Palhares WOULD beat Mayhem right now. The striking gap is huge and Mayhem has pretty good TDD. Is Mayhem going back to 170lbs though? Their size difference is pretty huge.



I wish Palhares could fight Maia. Maia would take him to school IMO. Demian likely would have to take it to the ground to beat him either, so he has more ways to win.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> *I wonder if Palhares WOULD beat Mayhem right now.* The striking gap is huge and Mayhem has pretty good TDD. Is Mayhem going back to 170lbs though? Their size difference is pretty huge.


I believe he would.
He would take the fight to the ground, because Mayhem's striking isn't the best honestly.
And, although Mayhem is great on the ground, Palhares is just better. And stronger.



khoveraki said:


> *I wish Palhares could fight Maia.* Maia would take him to school IMO. Demian likely would have to take it to the ground to beat him either, so he has more ways to win.


Me 2.
But it don't think the UFC will match them atm.
It would be an amazing fight to watch. 
Maia feels more tachnical and sublimeand Palhares looks more brutal and definitely stronger.
It would depend on who gets the better position once the fight hits the ground.

Hard fight to call!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> I believe he would.
> He would take the fight to the ground, because Mayhem's striking isn't the best honestly.
> And, although Mayhem is great on the ground, Palhares is just better. And stronger.


I think Palhares would beat him. But I honestly think it'd be a UD. In training Miller will tap to a sunk, solid, hold. But in competition, we WILL NOT (at least not since he was 5-1, I think). 

Look at the Jacare heel hook. I was wincing that was so tight and his leg was torqued so hard. He said in passing during a pre-Dream 16 promo vid training that it felt impossible to get out of. But he found a way. 

I think against Palhares, if Mayhem's limbs weren't broken, he'd lose by UD on the ground, or win by UD, or stoppage, on the feet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ??????????
> 
> Everyone in this thread maybe?
> 
> Bisping isnt my favourite fighter, he isnt't even my favourite British fighter, what has he even got to do with this thread?! Stop trying to provoke and start arguments for no apparent reason.


I don't see it. I see a lot of love for a guy with a great ground game. Wanting to see him sub Sonnen. I haven't seen anyone here say he is some Jon Jones prospect or that he will even be in the title contention.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I think Palhares would beat him. But I honestly think it'd be a UD. In training Miller will tap to a sunk, solid, hold. But in competition, we WILL NOT (at least not since he was 5-1, I think).
> 
> Look at the Jacare heel hook. I was wincing that was so tight and his leg was torqued so hard. He said in passing during a pre-Dream 16 promo vid training that it felt impossible to get out of. But he found a way.
> 
> I think against Palhares, if Mayhem's limbs weren't broken, he'd lose by UD on the ground, or win by UD, or stoppage, on the feet.


I think if Palhares catches you and you don't tap then your limbs will be broken.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't see it. I see a lot of love for a guy with a great ground game. Wanting to see him sub Sonnen. I haven't seen anyone here say he is some Jon Jones prospect or that he will even be in the title contention.


He would most likely already beat Anderson today. Just an awful matchup for him.. but he is not in the position thank god.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly I think Mayham takes a UD. I'm ot in love with Mayhams's striking, but it is ok and better than Palhares' standup game. If it gets to the ground I'm not confident that Palhares would tap him. 

I say like a 29-28 for Mayham.


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> All I hear is "Knife Fight." lol


hilarious


----------

